# How big is ur chi family???



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought the 'quokka' today (its a newspaper that sells everything) to see all the other staffy adds!!!!!
I was amazed at how many chi add's there r!!! There was even some "apple heads" which I haven't seen advertised b4!! & a few blue/grey!! Although some add blue into the add when clearly they r fawn-tan!!! There were also 2 teacup adds  I do wonder if people r stupid or just trying to rip others off!!! Would b nice if people could just tell the truth!!! 
Any way I casually put the idea 2 hubby about extending our family!!!!!! 
I was AMAZED when he was interested!!!!!! 

What I was wondering is how big is ur family????? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I have three chihuahuas, a cat, and a monster called my nephew. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

SkyAtBlue said:


> I have three chihuahuas, a cat, and a monster called my nephew.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol how old is ur monster???? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

paynee's said:


> Lol how old is ur monster????
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He just turned 11. :-/ The age of change. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have 4 Chi's.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

SkyAtBlue said:


> He just turned 11. :-/ The age of change.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha I hav 3 kids they r 8, 6 & 3!!! They like to challenge me regularly!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 2 chi kids and 4 real ones. Give me the chi kids any day but don't tell the real ones I said that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have 3 non-furry kids. :lol: And a non furry grandson.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

My 3 real sons are very furry. As a family we are blessed with hair lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I have two daughters, one human girl, age 12 and one chi girl, 1 year old


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is an only chi child. I'm only 23 an still in school (and single) so no kids yet.

We are very close to my mom and sister who live nearby. Toby spends a lot of time with her dogs, Rocky (Toby's biological half brother, they have the same sire) and Lilly, a mix. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I have 1 (Jack)chi, 1 Lab, 1 Lab/Irish setter, 2 most likely inbred mutt cats, 3 chinchillas, 1 rabbit and 1 betta fish. 

My bf has 2 boys who are only around 2 weekends per month, and that is more kids than I ever wanted. (Not that I don't love them. I just have more sense than to have any of my own)


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

2 Chis 2 Basset Hounds 2 Cats and a Salt Water Reef Aquarium


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a son who is 3, a daughter who is 5, a male and female chi who are almost 5 months, two female cats who are 3, and a 1 yo female Betta.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have 2 human children both grown and living away from home. 2 furry kids, a black pug, Sadie, she is 6 1/2 and a Black and Brown Chi, Ike, he is 8 months. 2 feathered kids, Parrotlets, blue female Noel and green male, Zack. 1 less fury human husband.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is our only wild child. Actually he isn't wild. 
Hopefully we will find our next perfect chi sometime but we have been looking so long that I have stopped looking for now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

We have 2 chi boys, 3 boston terrier girls, about 30 chickens, 2 parrots, 2 doves, 1 handicapped house pigeon, 2 boston gran pups & 2 human daughters. I think I've listed most of them.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We have 2 chi's, a kitty, and a 2 year old.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We just have our chi and two cats. No kids yet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I have 5 Chis, a cat and a 10 month old baby


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

We have 1 son who is 21 & a daughter who is almost 20, neither live at home. A special needs son who is 17 & will always live at home. Two "vampire" kitties that are 4 yrs. old, Nosferatu & Count Orlock & 1 chi, my ADORABLE 7 month old, Javier PoutieFace. Now, if only I can talk the hubby into another chi...with all these males in the house I feel out numbered so we really need a little girl. Plus, Javi would have someone to play with since the kitties do nothing but stalk the little fella. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

This thread has really made me chuckle. It's just me, My Boyfriend and the Chi Pup, Basil in our house. No kiddiewunks for us for now. But I would love a Girly chi buddy for Basil, when he is a little older I think I'll start looking properly, for now I am book marking breeder pages


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

I have 3 chi's and a yorkie! Love them all!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 2 Chis (Adam and Heidi), 2 Chiweenies (Hannah and Alfie) and 6 cats....also 2 snakes and an extremely elderly rat!
Def no kiddlywinks though...you couldnt pay me enough for that kind of aggro!!LOL


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have 3 Chis, an 18 year old daughter, a Richardsons Ground Squirrel, 4 syrian hamsters and a load of guinea pigs. Between 30 and 40, but I tend not to count lol.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I have 3 Chis, an 18 year old daughter, a Richardsons Ground Squirrel, 4 syrian hamsters and a load of guinea pigs. Between 30 and 40, but I tend not to count lol.


Wow that's a lot of guinea pigs!!!! My son would love that!! We hav 3, my son loves them!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Guinea pigs are the best! We breed and show them, I am also a qualified judge. We only have a small stud now, for many years we had about a hundred


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

We have 2 lovely Chi's and human kids and a sweet cat & bird. We recently were going to purchase a puppy, but became uncomfortable with a few things and decided to go another avenue, we've become very selective over the years, due to experience!

eta: Cannot forget the house rabbit!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is sad that you aren't getting your puppy now Kitty. I'm sure the right pup will come along though


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Our chi family is small 
just 2 chis for now


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> That is sad that you aren't getting your puppy now Kitty. I'm sure the right pup will come along though


Thanks! but we're not sad.. it's totally ok! we've been offered 2 other dogs from a better breeder so we're weighing our options


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

3 chis , a yorkie, an African grey parrot, and 2 cockatiels.


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

Me my wife and 4 chi's and 1 cat


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Jasper's Dad said:


> Me my wife and 4 chi's and 1 cat


Hang on, 4 Chis? Have you added another little one to your pack?


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes we have added a little 2 year old boy Pooh Bear who is 3 lbs


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh a teeny new cutie! Congratulations! He looks like a mini Jasper


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Oh a teeny new cutie! Congratulations! He looks like a mini Jasper


 That is what everyone says


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aww I didn't know you guys got another pup! Congrats! He really does look like a mini Jasper. Poor Ginger Snaps is still the only girl chi!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pepe&Me (Apr 8, 2013)

In our house we have only one chi (for now) Pepe, we have a huge pure black maine


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

We are a 1 chi family


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I have two purebred female chihuahuas (Lacey and Osha). And a female Chi/ yorkie named Faye. I will say when you get one Chi it is hard not to automatically want another....and another lol. I say as long as you have the money, space, and time for.another Chi I say go for it! But make sure you find the right fit for you and your human/canine family. Along with my "chi girls" I also have a 4lb 9 year old female Pomeranian and a 4 year old male Lab/hound Mix. 
Also be aware of backyard breeders/brokers that post ads. Don't get me wrong there are healthy good tempered Chis in need of homes on Craigslist and in classifieds. But they are far and few between.


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

One chi for us, 2 cats aged 15 and 12, two human kids ages 6 and 4.


----------

